# Textfeld "sperren", Text darf nicht eingegeben werden - wie realisierbar?



## Risin (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Funktion von Java erlaubt mir, Eintragungen in ein Textfeld der GUI zu verbieten? Also dass man in ein bestimmtes Textfeld nichts hineinschreiben kann, und das Programm somit vor eventuellen Abstürzen zu schützen?
Am besten wäre noch, wie man das Feld dann grau hinterlegen kann?


Danke für jede Hilfe!
Gruß, Risin


----------



## Eldorado (19. Jan 2011)

Mit der Methode setEnabled(false), die jede Swing(und AWT)-Componente besitzt (erbt sie von JCompontent) kannst du alle GUI-Elemente deaktivieren.


----------



## Chr1z (20. Jan 2011)

vll auch die methode
.setEditable(false);


----------

